# Tag Heuer Monaco Replicas



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

I have found a few Monaco replicas and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them.

I did a search and found a few threads that said Apogaum was ok. Can anyone say any more about this company? Do they just do replicas, or their "own" watches too. According to the ebay ad the apogaum monaco has a retail price of $400, which must be BS?

The first is the Apogaum that is sold on ebay for about $60-70, it doesn't have a blue strap, but I might find that somewhere else.










Then I found this, with the tag heuer logo, several sites are selling these ones for $199.

According to the site it is "swiss made stainless steel case with Japanese automatic movement"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree with Potz, Look a likes are one level up from fakes, if you like the style of the real thing but havent the wallet then fine, dont expect the quality to be up to much, The fake may be automatic but I will bet my car that its not a automatic *chronograph* movement esp Japanese....









I dont like fakes......


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

potz said:


> I suppose its the TAG Heuer Monaco bit you're after. If it was a high quality Jap movement I'd suggest you get yourself a nice Seiko from the supplies of our host. Unbeatable prices and top-notch speedy service.
> 
> I just love my
> 
> ...


That it seriosly yellow







,i have the conservative black faced version and think it is superb value for money.









Do not mind the look alike's but not up for fakes (even when the manufacturers are "overpricing" their wares)

Martin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I do like that style of Heuer watches







but if I did buy one of these fakes I think I would always be thinking I really want the real deal









I agree with Potz, get yourself a good Seiko from RLT







or something else for $200 that's genuine


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

potz said:


> The Apogaum is a lookalike ... I suppose that would be ok ... sort of.
> 
> But the other one is a fake. If that's what floats your boat ...
> 
> ...


I thought lookalikes were considered fakes too. Neither of them really floats, but I really like the look of the Monaco. I don't expect the quality to be great but I am a bit tempted by the apogaum.

But then again I don't know how comfortable I would be walking around with a "lookalike"..









The best thing would be a used real one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

avanti said:


> But then again I don't know how comfortable I would be walking around with a "lookalike"..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Avanti I think this is what would put me off buying a fake







As for getting hold of a used one this is a better option if you really like that style of watch


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats the spirit mate









Your right in what you say, you will never be truly happy with a replica or a fake, I really love the Mcqueen Monaco but am unlikely to be able to afford one, but I wouldnt settle for 10th best


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

First of all I have to say this is an amazing forum, I got 8 great replies in less than an hour









I had a look around in the seiko section of the site and, mart broad and potz, I really like the Seiko - 200m Automatic Divers, haven not decided if I like the black or yellow more yet...


















I have now come to the conclusion that fake/lookalike is no good, hopefully I'll own a real one some day, the wait will be worth it.

Regarding the Seiko, it says it has Mineral Crystal "glass", how is it with scratches? Now I have 4 Swatch's and they are all scratched, I want something that is a bit scratch resistant, if that is possible


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Avanti, I might be wrong but I think your Swatch's are probably Acrylic crystals which tend to scratch fairly easy









Mineral glass is tougher so will not be open to as many scratches







unless you really smack it one


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the only true scratch resistant glass is sapphire crystals, these need a diamond or harder to get scratched. (btw the sapphire used is like the jewels the girls love in their engagement rings with the diamonds only not blue but clear and man made).

Seiko's Hardlex mineral glass is quite hard, I'm a mechanic and have scratched a lot of watches in my time the seiko's hold up pretty well but will scratch if your abusing them, I've now got a sapphire crystal on my work watch.

As for the replica / fake issue, the Apo is alright IMO as it's looking like the Tag but anyone can see by the name on it it's not the real deal, the other is just designed to look exactly (or as close as is possible) to the real thing, badge et al, even has swiss made on it. You find this sort of thing is frowned upon by most watch lovers, even worse if it's sold as the real deal to the unknowing for profit.

Welcome to







hope you like it here.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't know







What's more honest? Blatantly ripping off 99% of someones design but putting your own name on it or just having done with it and going the whole 100% with the Tag logo?

I don't see much difference between homages and fakes and think there is a market for both.









Avanti, I would still go for the Seiko. You would be happy with that for a long time and if you came to sell it you will find it has retained a lot of value unlike the fake or the Apogaum.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i agree with most ppl here, i dont see the point in paying $200 for a fake watch when you can buy a perfectly good original watch for that price,scratched acrylic crystals can easily be repolished with autosol to make them look new again.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Apogaums are not bad for the money (Â£30-Â£40) - reasonable build and finish. The Apo 'Monaco' is not a chronograph, though. The sub-dials are for day and date - the 'pushers' are for setting them.

However, for the same money you don't need to look further than a Seiko 5 or a Vostok. A huge range of original designs, far superior build and in-house movements


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Youd like an opinion, ok I own an original Tag Monaco, an Apo Panerai replica, a seiko and a vostock... reckon i can contribute...









First out the Apo is a good laugh and fun for the pub with your good mates - id be embarrassed wearing it at work or out where people might ask to see and admire the watch thinking its real and then finding out im some kind of cheapskate etc

The real Tag is great, sadly it might not be what you need as it has a soft acrylic crsytal and even picks up paint off door frames etc Its a huge mistake by tag to fit this watch with such a cheap xtal as its a large watch and bound to receive a few knocks. Other than that its a great watch and I like wearing it - theres a second hand one on another forum right now sub 1k - the cheapest ive seen and I sure wouldnt let mine got that cheap. Fantastic styling and easy to wear but people do ask to see this one so a fake is outa the question unless you want them to think youre cheap!

Spending $200 on a watch would have ot take you to either something Seiko brand new or check out the sales forums and see what you can get swiss auto for that money - you might suprise yourself... upping to Â£200 youre in real money and Lacos and other classy stuff beckons...

If youre going to spend your money on an Apo... well they have a cheapo movement, solid case but they feel cheap in the hand as the straps are naff leather (easily fixed you might think but the tag has a unique strap size n shape and deploy) and the crowns are often very wrong. For the same money you could get an automatic Vostok or other Russian watch from out host - the Vostock is stunning value for money. Well built and long lasting and cheap enough to throw away if you get bored or it or it breaks when working on the car etc - make sure you get a classy dial and you will stand out form the crowd as not many people have them - instead they wear a modern fashion watch costing hundreds more... hmmmm....

hope that helps!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very good sum up Jon


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I would very much advocate, and have considered myself, buying a Monaco replica, because ever since I was young I have yearned for one and have come close to buying the real thing on more than one occasion but have always wavered at the last minute as it is such a 'statement' watch.

Like many things in life, I fear that, gorgeous as it is, in reality it may not be for me.

Buying a replica and wearing it for a month or so would, I think, be a make or break situation. I'm certain I would either think 'Nice, but not for me, glad I didn't spend Â£2,000 on a real one', or 'I HAVE to have the real thing even if it means selling my car.'

My advice for anyone considering buying a Monaco would be to, initially, ask a jeweller if they would lend you one for the weekend (highly unlikely!) or buy a replica to wear for a while. My biggest fear would be spending Â£2,000 on a new one then selling it for Â£1,500 a month later as I couldn't get on with it...

Or buy a second hand one and, if you can't get on with it, sell it for pretty well what you paid for it...

OR do what I did. Buy a Poljot Shturmanskie Okeah with the blue and white dial. Very similar retro looks for a tenth of the price.


----------



## avanti (Jan 19, 2006)

JonW said:


> Youd like an opinion, ok I own an original Tag Monaco, an Apo Panerai replica, a seiko and a vostock... reckon i can contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, a really helpful post









I have pretty much decided not to buy a replica, I am looking around at other +-$200 watches, like Seiko Divers and similar ones. I am also looking at Russian ones.

DynamiteD: Do you know where I can find a picture of that Poljot, I did a google search but didn't find much

Thanks guys


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

avanti said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Youd like an opinion, ok I own an original Tag Monaco, an Apo Panerai replica, a seiko and a vostock... reckon i can contribute...Â Â
> ...


There's a picture of one here in the Poljot section of the Photo Gallery, under either Okeah or Ocean, I can't remember.

I think they're becoming harder to get hold of now, but I'm sure someone here will know how to track one down. Very nice looking manual wind watch in my opinion.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This is my Ocean Chrono, which is I gather a copy of an early Heuer design (the case at least), it is an excellent watch and well worth searching for.....

*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 3133 , 23 Jewel Movement*


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This is my Ocean Chrono, which is I gather a copy of an early Heuer design (the case at least), it is an excellent watch and well worth searching for.....
> 
> *Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 3133 , 23 Jewel Movement*
> 
> ...


That's the kiddie!

I have mine on a nice perforated Hirsch Rally leather strap







, sadly no pictures at the mo.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

DynamiteD said:


> I would very much advocate, and have considered myself, buying a Monaco replica, because ever since I was young I have yearned for one and have come close to buying the real thing on more than one occasion but have always wavered at the last minute as it is such a 'statement' watch.
> 
> Like many things in life, I fear that, gorgeous as it is, in reality it may not be for me.
> 
> ...


Buying a replica is an inexpensive way to figure out if you really like a particular watch. Being careful where you buy the replica can make a big difference on the result.

Discussing replicas is very much like politics and religion and I don't want to start that battle here. We all have opinions abut these topics. Replicas boil down to one thing: YOU know it is a fake but if you enjoy wearing one, why not? Besides, they can provide great sport.. Its been rumoured that I've taunted uninformed watch sales clerks with a replica, challenging them to properly identify it.

In the end however, nothing beats the satisfaction of an RLT on the wrist. As I write this, I sense a 21 winging its way across the Atlantic heading for my wrist.

Replicas can be fun, just don't get ripped off buying one. There is an excellent UK dealer that sells very nice ones for about Â£60.


----------

